# plow for lifted chevy



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

How is it going guys.First day online.Problem I have is I need a 9 foot plow on my 07 chevy 3500 dually ,diesel ,[email protected] have a 6 inch lift kit,22.5 rims with tractor trailer tires.Looks mint,problem is no plow installer wants to install it.I told them I would sign a hold harmless legal form , but to no avail.Tried Dejana in NY.Gawr in the front is 4,800.I figured weld 6 inch box steel to lower,anyone with a lifted truck or any suggestions???


----------



## supersteve1191 (Mar 4, 2009)

ask got-h2o...he has a couple with 6" lifts and fabs something up to make the plow set level. A lot of people don't recommend it but i'm gonna do it!


----------



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes ,they always say not to do half the things I do to my trucks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You can do it a few different ways. Personally, I like Western Unimount plows......I've ran them for years and they do the job great. I run Ultramount truckside brackets with a Unimount conversion kit instead of the Ultra plow receivers. The conversions come with 2 sets of side plates, one for stock height, and 1 set for additional drop. They drop so much that I don't have any of them dropped all the way, running 35's on 6" lifts. What's especially nice about this setup is that the conversion kit pins on, and is easily removed. That way there's no hideous dinosaur bracket hanging under the truck all the time.

Boss also does something similar. They make drop plates for lifted applications. Since the center bar is a piece by itself, they just make adapter plates to drop it down farther. We've also made these, actually for severly lifted trucks, having to make frame gussets and stuff too. 

Blizzard allowed for some drop. They changed the mount design this year so I'm not sure what will be possible with them now. We've done a side plate design on the original style mounts similar to Boss.

Snow Way plows allowed for some drop as well, but somewhat of a different design. The newer V's are actually pretty slick how they're able to still function at certain angles.

Basically anything is possible with the right equipment, safety, and fabbing skills. I'd be more than willing fabricate a mount to have a dropped design if you were to come to me.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Tooth and nail;811253 said:


> Yes ,they always say not to do half the things I do to my trucks


Hmm, thought I was the only one. 

Like Bill said it can be done but will take some fabrication and the skills of someone who understands the stress and forces that the mount will see. The biggest issue with custom building a mount for a lifted IFS truck isn't gaining the height needed, it's the fact that with the additional drop down front control arm cross member that most lift manufacture use to drop the suspension it makes it tough to tie any mount braces into the stock cross member with enough attachment to be sure it will last the test of time.Running shorter tires during the plowing season would help too..

What brand of plow are you looking at? As the brand of plow will determine if any extra effort will be needed to build a mount.


----------



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably boss or western,9 foot ,v or straight.Whatever I could find out about ease of on and off,strength ,maybe Something I can pin on and off my truck,or something that does not hang in the weeds would help me decide what to buy and install


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

not to be off topic but we need more pics of the truck, cause it looks sweet


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Between those two choice and with the amount of height you're running I can tell you a Boss mount is far easier to adapt simply due to the differences between the two completely different mount designs.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep, B&B is right. Remember if you go with a V that the A-frame has to be perfectly parallel with the ground. That should be the case with every plow, but it's critical with a V. An inch will affect the performance of the plow, not allowing it to scoop/v/angle evenly.


----------



## cvfl (Oct 12, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread but am considering a similar setup for my 2004 Sierra 2500HD 6.0 Crewcab shortbox 4X4. Am running a 6" ProComp lift and 35's, and have the 4670 FGAWR. Further complicating things is I have a RanchHand bullnose replacement bumper on the front. Removing the RanchHand is not an option. Am looking at doing some light commercial (parking lots/driveways) on the few days we actually get snow here. Most of the landscape guys in these parts try contracts with skidsteers and wind up wiping out curbs - so being from up north I figure it's relatively easy pickens. Any advise for brands and fittment?

I do already have onboard air - so adding bags on the front to help with the extra weight wouldn't be too much of an issue.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## firemedic12187 (Dec 19, 2010)

got-h2o;811308 said:


> You can do it a few different ways. Personally, I like Western Unimount plows......I've ran them for years and they do the job great. I run Ultramount truckside brackets with a Unimount conversion kit instead of the Ultra plow receivers. The conversions come with 2 sets of side plates, one for stock height, and 1 set for additional drop. They drop so much that I don't have any of them dropped all the way, running 35's on 6" lifts. What's especially nice about this setup is that the conversion kit pins on, and is easily removed. That way there's no hideous dinosaur bracket hanging under the truck all the time.
> 
> Boss also does something similar. They make drop plates for lifted applications. Since the center bar is a piece by itself, they just make adapter plates to drop it down farther. We've also made these, actually for severly lifted trucks, having to make frame gussets and stuff too.
> 
> ...


i read your post about a conversion kit for a western ultra mount to a uni mount. i have a 2005 chevy 2500hd with a western 8' poly pro plow ultra mount. i am putting a 6' suspension lift with 35's on in the spring. would you be able to let me know where i can find this conversion kit and everything i will need to purchase? thank you!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi its real easy with fisher.

make some simple plates from 3/8 plate. then few hardware bolts and lengthen the jackstand.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66388

bonus to this let someone with reg hight truck try and drive up and steel it from ya. he will be to low.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree, it's nothing to modify the Fisher A frame. The welder at work did the job on mine for a case of beer, turned out great. Although the jack stand is down as far as it will go now.


----------



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

*Its that time again on L.I. NY*

Here s what the truck looks like now


----------



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

*pic*

Not to bad that day, dug out only 2 -10 times - bad conditions


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tooth and Nail, I have been thinking about some 22.5 rims for my dually. What size tires are you running? And how does it plow?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The trucks headlights are higher than the plow lights.


----------



## Tooth and nail (Sep 22, 2009)

*Plow lights*

Yes it looks odd to me too. I can raise the truck another foot , every BOSS is going to be the same off the ground


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tooth and nail;1347281 said:


> Yes it looks odd to me too. I can raise the truck another foot , every BOSS is going to be the same off the ground


Can you post a picture of your truck side mount and what all you had to do on the underside.


----------



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have 04 3500. Boss v plow. 6 suspension 3 body lift on 315's. Boss dealer did the fab n install. No problem. Only charged 3 or 4 hundred for fabbing n did a great job. Pics on new dxt on dually. I'll be adding some more pics today of frame.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

jkb383;1895689 said:


> I have 04 3500. Boss v plow. 6 suspension 3 body lift on 315's. Boss dealer did the fab n install. No problem. Only charged 3 or 4 hundred for fabbing n did a great job. Pics on new dxt on dually. I'll be adding some more pics today of frame.


Waiting to see Thumbs Up


----------



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

TLB;1898899 said:


> Waiting to see Thumbs Up


Look up new dxt on dually. Have pics on there. Have a hard time loading pics on here from my phone. Under equipment pics


----------

